# cpt code billing for semen analysis versus IUI



## Girlzsmom66 (Apr 11, 2017)

My fellow coders/billers, 

When coding a semen analysis for diagnostic testing, we are using 89261 with either 89320 or 89321.  When coding for IUI, we had been using ONLY 89261.  Should any other code be used with IUI?

thanks!!!


----------



## mrumbo (Apr 11, 2017)

When doing a diagnostic semen analysis it would be 89320 you would only include 89261 if you are doing a mock wash in addition to the analysis. For an IUI you would bill 58322 for the IUI, there are other codes based on if the sample is washed (58323)and if the sample is frozen (89353). 89261 would not be used for the IUI since it is a mock wash.


----------

